# BABIES!!!! - fifis and pancakes litter :D



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

finally took some pictures of rat babies ... only fifis litter at the minute tho ... but she has 15 babies so i think thats enough  ill post pics of pancakes when i take them (obvs lol)

In this litter we have:
5 dark hoodeds
4 P.E.W's
6 light hoodeds
Out of all them we have 1 runt  

All of them together 









and again....









all the hoodeds (Dark and light) 









Light Hoodeds (when i was peeking i didnt realise i had these thought they were all P.E.W's so it was a shock)









Dark hoodeds (not a very good pic)









P.E.W's









runt  (i think he/she is a light hooded not sure tho) 









Runt and P.E.W 









Runt and Light hooded









Trying to escape hehe









Sneaky hugs









Hard workin momma  .. so proud of her ... even tho she is a little escape artist lol









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pancakes Litter there a 11 babies  

In this litter we have:
*Update when i know what to call them *

Tried to get picture of curly whiskers didnt quite work lol









two berks (1 black and 1 agouti)









Group pic









Group pic 2









two black hoodeds (is 2nd one hooded or mis-marked?









One dot lol (what is this one just a mis-marked hooded?)









Lighties









little hoodeds (or mis-marked or ??) 









Hard working momma (in tiiiinnnny small thing i brought the other day without realising how small it was while i clean out her cage)


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: BABIES!!!! *

Aw, they're so adorable! I'm so glad about how happy and healthy these bubs look!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BABIES!!!! *

yea me to .. well except for the runt  bless him/her


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: BABIES!!!! *

God, they're so adorable at this age! And how fast they grow...good luck with all of them, they're gorgeous! And what a great mix of colors!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww they are so precious!!!
i dunno why but i always take preference over the runts, guess i`m just weird like that lol
have you found homes for them yet?


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Awwwwwwww! I love bebe ratties.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You have mismarked hoodeds, and mismarked barebacks, beige, black, fawn, and agouti and yeah looks like PEW's 

Curly whiskers is probably a rex.

Nice mixed crew there


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

melon said:


> awww they are so precious!!!
> i dunno why but i always take preference over the runts, guess i`m just weird like that lol
> have you found homes for them yet?


ive got a home for a couple of fifis P.E.W's probably females (depending whats what) 

oh thats gonna be fun sexing them ... just know im gonna mess that up sum how lol


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You can start sexing now  Post pics and maybe forum members can help.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

i was having a peek earlier and ive just looked at pictures so i will have a look 2moz and post some pictures see whether u agree with what i say


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

oH, SO BEAUTIFUL! They are looking so great, really awesome variety too, you were right about that! I want one! Hehe^_^ Give them cuddles from me when they get older^_^


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

We will start with the anogenital method and work backwards so you can see what I mean

The anogenital method of sexing is one used by a lot of breeders, etc. It has to do with the distance of the gap between the genitals and the anus. In males it is usually twice as long as females since the testes develop in this space.

These are 5 week old old babies

Male









Female









24 day old babies (no captions)
Male








Female (my Megan)









8 and 9 day old babies (without the captions)
Male (my Bear)








Female









5 day old babies (no captions)..males have the bigger distance and often a bigger "bump"
Male








Female

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I was just reading other posts and I can see from your top pics that you are still using wood shavings, and im suspecting they are pine, correct me if they aren't.... However if they are pine....

...you can buy recycled newspaper catter litter from Tesco or Morrisons for Â£1.60ish a bag, or you can use old towels or tshirts, facecloths, old pillowcases and bedding, or tissues scrunched up. Try Wilkinsons for shredded tissue paper bedding, but please stop using pine shavings for them, it will cost you a LOT more in vet bills in the future.

The babies are very cute btw.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

are you keeping any of the babies? which ones? 

you got a good mix there, adorable  

im horrible at sexing, half the pictures lilspaz say are girls look like boys to me lol ><


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I found, with sexing, it helped to look for nipples. Only girls have them. It does get easier to tell the difference at about 3 weeks. Then it's fairly obvious. lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think there's a window from 9-12 days when you will see nipples on baby girls before the fur grows in again.
Otherwise just wait until 3.5 weeks when goolies start to descend.


----------



## scarlet (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, they are adorable! Glad things worked out for you! I stayed up late last nite reading the other post about your ratties. Lol. I'm considering getting somemore rats, (probally boys, I dont want breeding, I'll stick to my gerbil breeding.. Lol) They are just sooo cute though!!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

oooh oooh oooh 
fifi has 9 boys and 6 girls 
i couldnt tell from the penisey things lol but then when i was going thru i was liek boy boy boy boy boy boy boy wait a minute whats that *stares at black dots on baby* are they nippples ? are you a girl ?? :O so i looked up a pic (thought it wud be quicker than posting here cus not many people are online) but if it wasnt for them i doubt i wud of known lmao

heres pics








Nipples?

Boys (theres one hiding somewhere lol)









Girls









will do pancakes litter in a few
x


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like nipples to me!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

definitely nipples. You can even feel the ones under her arms if you are gentle.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Make sure they are seperated at 4 weeks and no more litters! Bonus points if all the males or all the females you keep are neutered/spayed as to avoid accidental litters in the future. For every rat we created, there are probably hundreds dying unwanted and unloved somewhere.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

thought it was 5 weeks they were seperated?
anyway update
all babies eyes are open
and they're eating ratty food now .. still sucking on mummy tho hehe 
they're proper active running about .. the runt is still small tho .. but now hes on proper food he should put on the weight


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They should be separated BY 5 weeks. Leave the girls in with mom and remove the boys.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

as i seeee fair enough so ill be seperating them soon then


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, 5 weeks is the latest. We seperated the boys on the first day of their 5th week, just to be extra careful, and they were fully weaned by then. We left the girls in for about another week and a half, though, just to let them get all the mommy time they wanted before they went to their new homes.  I'm glad to hear they're all doing well! You should definitely post more pics now that their eyes are open!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BABIES!!!! - fifis and pancakes litter  *new pics**

heres sum pics not too many cus i cudnt be botherd taking them haha lol 
lazy me 
ignore the poop in fifis and lulus cage ... i cant belive how much is in there considering it was only cleaned like day before yesterday saying that there are like 17 rats in there hehe 

pancakes litter 










hehe pancakes









baby on wheel









and again









couple of babies









agouti berk and hooded









now fifis ... may need to clean out again cus of poooos 

mini fifi (even tho i think its a boy)









Lulu









Agouti hooded (and all the poo!!!)









P.E.W's and 2 hoodeds (hard to see cus of bedding)









And P.E.W's again









P.E.W 









Agouti and black hoodeds cuddling 









Mummy fifi









Another P.E.W.









Fifi LOL and lulu in b.g









Couple of babies

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Lulu and some babies (what colour wud u say fifi and sum of her babies are the blonde ones?)









and again









man parts lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I would say that Fifi and her orangey babies are fawn, which is the dilute of agouti.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

They're so adorable!! How are the URI's coming along?


----------



## rattyratlupin (Apr 17, 2008)

aww.they are just the cutest little things!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Someone please tell me they'll be moved to a wire cage when they are older... please?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Those babies look fawn to me as well, unless those eyes are as pink as the PEW's then they might be silver fawn.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

the babies eyes are same colour as fifis .. and the P.E.W's they're red/pink


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

How are thier URIs?...


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

2 babies gone  black berk from pancakes litter and P.E.W from fifi's litter  
boys and girls are seperate now .. but im keeping an eye on the girls as when the person who helped me seperate them (not professional) passed me some he thought we're girls wasnt and he cud of sworn they were but they had tucked in there man bits lmao .. and i cud of sworn the runt in fifis litter was male but theres no man parts :S so ill have another look tomorrow .
atm the boy babies are with ronnie and pip  all getting along fine ... but half of them will be going in there on cage with pip and the other half staying with ronnie or i might just put them in and leave the adult boys together dunno yet tho

EDIT: lol by gone i mean to new homes


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

are you planning to keep them all??
they`re all so cute, i`m not looking forward to rehoming mine but think i`ll keep as many girls as possible lol


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

nah im only keeping a couple but its soo hard to choose lol .. im keeping a P.E.W for deffo and the brown birk male from pancakes litter 
i know i want the black hoodeds lol 
but i dunnoooooooo so hard lol they're all soo cute


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

hehe one of the rats not sure whether male or female has huuuugggggeeeeee ears lmao like twice the size of the otheres lmao bless


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

only have 12 babies left now ... 12 went yesterday 
6 girls and 6 boys 
not sure whether we are keeping all of these ... atm its fine cus they're small but when they start getting bigger and out growing the cages. will have t othink whether to buy a new cage or re-home them but for now they are staying put 
they are all sooo cute 
will take pictures later if i get a chance 
Also ive noticed when ive come int obedroom and the water bottle has been empty some of the girls have been sucking on fifi or pancakes (which ever one is asleep haha) and even when there is water they still nurse of momma rats... is this normal for them to still be doing this 
What age do you think they will stop?
i mean i know with humans its up to you how long you do it for but is it ok for them to be doing it like not gonna be stressing the momma out or anything?


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

the mums will let them know if they don't want it, but try to keep their water bottles topped up. if mine get to half empty i re-fill them. more's always better, especially with so many ratties. if they're going through it fast, buy an extra one  they're pretty cheap over here, are they cheap there?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea 99P for the one we got in there atm 
before there was all the girls in there which was errm *thinks* 15 or summit babies plus adults .. (they were only like that for like 3 days) 
now theres only 6 babies left plus the adults ... u can really tell the difference tho .. so the water obviously aint going down as much but im sure once they stop feeding off momma altogether and they start to get older (before they go in bigger cage) might need a new one but for now im only gonna use the one

im gonna take pics in bout an hour (if i aint busy) so u can see how cute they are

in the girls there are 3 black hoodeds all tho one of them is a rex (me thinks cus of curly whiskers and fur ect) then two P.E.W's then a beige/fawn runt girl like her momma fifi 

i aint too sure with the boys yet


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BABIES!!!! - fifis and pancakes litter  (updated pics)*

Mummy Fifi 







Mu

Aunty Lulu 









Mummy Pancakes









Then the baby girls that are left of both litters .. think theres only 1 of pancakes litter left in the girls but more iin the boys 

P.E.W's









Fifi coloured runt









3 black hoodeds (2 normal out of fifis 1 rex/dumbo out of pancakes)









Black Rex Dumbo?? hooded









And thats it of the girls 

Oh and my daughter with ratties


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Fifi and her runt daughter are silver fawn...a pink eyed fawn.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

is that one with big ears a black hooded rex dumbo? lol
its obviously a black hooded lol .. and it has big ears and curly whiskers and fur


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

from his colour he looks like a very dark agouti hooded rex dumbo.
do you have another pic of him?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

nah he is black 
hes same colour as other two .. just different fur and stuff .. cus theres agouti boys and they are nothing like her 
shes the same colour as the other two black hoodeds 
ill try take a better picture but she is the same colour as the other two lol


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww they`re soooo cute, what age are they now??
looks like a dumbo to me but hard to tell about rex from the pic!
your daughter`s such a cutie, it`s amazing how kids automatically love rats when adults are less accepting, my mom tried to convince mine that rats are evil and it`s really annoying :x


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

they're six weeks now


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats i bet there getting big fast. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

did u not see pictures of the girls on page 3?


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh wow no i was looking at older ones i guess lol. There beautiful. Love the colors to..
Last picture is very Cute!


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

aww.they're such cute babies...it's unbelievable how fast they grow up...mine are already a month,but it doesn't feel like we've had them a month.and you're daughter is adorable too.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Your daughter looks beautiful and happy and your rats look good. Good job, Chrissy!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks  
She is beautiful


----------

